# Replacing 12v bulbs with LEDs



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Hi all

Think I've found some LED replacements for the 12v G4 20w halogen bulbs in my MH (which are very bright... and hungry).

However, I'm on the look out for something to convert the 12v 4 pin fluorescent compact lamps in the ceiling. They too are very bright...

I'd like some LEDs - but not been able to find any, so may just look for a lower wattage.

They look like these... below

Anyone else found anything suitable?


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

chances are that the light fitting you have has got a high voltage ballast in it, the only way to effectively convert your light fitting to an LED type will be to remove the ballast and get some self adhesive LED strip and hard wire it to the switch in place of the ballast.

dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi chalkstorm

You won't find any LED bulbs to replace those "2D" flourescents - the fitting contains a small inverter and they actually run at 240v ac, even when operating on 12v dc.

The good news is that you probably don't need to as those "2D" fittings are quite efficient, giving a very high quality light for their small power consumption (just over 1 amp at 12v). Best to keep them but only use them when you need a really good lighting level (such as when cooking etc.).

Just replace the inefficient halogen bulbs with LEDs.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Gaspode is correct
C.


----------



## chalkstorm (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok, thanks guys.

I've ordered a some 10w LEDs (running at <1W I'm told!) for the halogen G4s.... and will probably just use the 2D's for those very odd occasions when I need a 'mini-sun'...


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

I got some SMD (Surface Mounted Diode) type LEDs from Aten Lighting at the Stratford show. They have improved beyond belief in the last year - or less! 8O

10 diodes on each and they are so bright it actually hurts the eyes to look directly at them.

I have not tested them with my meter but the Sargent units says that all four of them together draw only 0.8 amps. (_OK, not that accurate, but gives a good indication._ :wink: )

30,000 hours projected life span, so I think they will last me out!! :lol:

Were these the ones you were thinking of Ken?

Dave


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Zebedee said:


> Were these the ones you were thinking of Ken?
> 
> Dave


That sounds about right Dave - and I'd certainly agree with you about Aten Lighting, I've used them and can recommend them. As you say, the light outputs from LEDs are increasing all time so only buy from specialist merchants who carry the latest stock.


----------

